# Miles in one hour........



## ray316 (19 Mar 2011)

Forum members l'm interested to know how many miles in one hour would you normally do, l will start the thread off and say on l normally do about 15 miles so for me 15mph is good going.


----------



## Glover Fan (19 Mar 2011)

On a general ride ill average about 17mph. All subjective though ain't it really.


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2011)

Anything between 10 and 18 depending on distance, mood, weather, wind, company.


----------



## Garz (19 Mar 2011)

Subject to terrain, wind, humidity, time of day, street furniture (give way, traffic-lights) etc.

Be careful of e-peen here too. I can manage on an easy route just over 19mph average for a 23 mile course however in reality when I throw in tough climbs and some wind to boot I only manage 15mph.

In controlled conditions however and everyone turning up for a closed road for example it would be interesting what people would actually manage..


----------



## som3blok3 (19 Mar 2011)

18-19 average. As mentioned on numerous threads though, head wind, road condition etc etc etc...........


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2011)

ray316 said:


> Forum members l'm interested to know how many miles in one hour would you normally do, l will start the thread off and say on l normally do about 15 miles so for me 15mph is good going.


If you dig up some of the old threads on the toppic you'll see there are too many variables, terrain, wind, solo/pack riding, length of ride, etc 
FWIW, If I take my heavy hybrid out 15mph is good going on a hilly ride but relatively traffic free loop. On a road bike I'd consider that low, yesterday an un fit me on a relatively flat course (1464ft) was averaging 18.1mph for the first 20miles; mother nature decided to play a trick on me though which brought it down to 16mph by the time I got home (the wind was only a 6-10mph tail wind on the way out but it rose to a 21mph headwind and gusts of 30mph on the way back and I must of been crawling at 14mph). Whilst I know I've averaged higher, I would however be happy with around 16.5mph on a long hilly ride, so it swings in roundabouts (so as to speak).


----------



## jayonabike (19 Mar 2011)

Same here, my average on my own is around 15 - 16mph, though sometimes this goes down to 14-15 mph. When out with my son this goes down to 10 - 11mph, and I do a route on my Langster of 17.5 miles the quickest i've done it in is 18.1mph


----------



## Moodyman (19 Mar 2011)

4F said:


> Anything between 10 and 18 depending on distance, mood, weather, wind, company.




True.

Though it's a lot easier doing 15mph in one hour as it's doing 15mph over 3 hours.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2011)

I'm bloody old so mine is 11.5 -13 mph and most of my rides are hilly


----------



## david1701 (19 Mar 2011)

10-12 but I only ever do hilly rides (and my bikes slow, and....................


----------



## cyberknight (19 Mar 2011)

On a good day i can average evens (20 ) but thats with no crap essentials on the bike thats i would carry on a commute with fresh legs .


----------



## palinurus (19 Mar 2011)

Anywhere from around 10, possibly even less, (touring) to 24 point something (time-trialling, haven't managed under the hour yet). General riding, undulating minor roads, usually in the range 15-18.


----------



## Lisa21 (19 Mar 2011)

Oh dear. My avarage speed??? at the huuuge risk of being banned from this forum and relocated to snailsRus.com my avarage speed is between 8 and 10 mph     

BUT, if i may redeem myself slightly, that is hilly, muddy, off road MTB miles. If I were to ride a road bike id prob avarage at least 40


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Mar 2011)

I just rode a 50 mile loop averaged 17 mph, on a 20 mile loop I can get my average over 19mph on a ten mile loop evens is comfortable. However if I go hilly in the Pennines I tend to drop 1 to 2 mph on my averages. Riding in a group I can add a couple of miles an hour. Length of ride and conditions make a big difference.


----------



## summerdays (19 Mar 2011)

Lisa21 said:


> Oh dear. My avarage speed??? at the huuuge risk of being banned from this forum and relocated to snailsRus.com my avarage speed is between 8 and 10 mph
> 
> BUT, if i may redeem myself slightly, that is hilly, muddy, off road MTB miles. If I were to ride a road bike id prob avarage at least 40



Can I join you at snailsRus?  I can't even use the off road excuse ... I'm looking around too much, bump into friends or a hill etc.


----------



## soulful dog (19 Mar 2011)

I probably average around 11mph...... my excuse? None, I'm just slow!
<- I'm not sure if I'm the turtle or the snail


----------



## sadjack (19 Mar 2011)

Are we talking in saddle averages here or total time including stops? 

I like my teas stops you see.

And I'm slow anyhow 

So maybe 11mph for in the saddle and a lot less with stops


----------



## GrasB (19 Mar 2011)

Best part of 20 miles road riding (usually for about 90min) & more like 15mph when riding off-road but over 2-3 hours.


----------



## buggi (19 Mar 2011)

4F said:


> Anything between 10 and 18 depending on distance, mood, weather, wind, company.




+1 

Often depends on headwinds and company! my average speed to work is 14-15mph over 25miles. Occasionally i do much better if i have a tail wind! I once made it home on 18mph because i had a 25mph tail wind! But obviously going to work was about 11mph  

if i'm out for saturday afternoon on my own, just enjoying my own company, it might be more like 12 or 13mph. 

Group rides tend to be faster.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Mar 2011)

Moodyman said:


> Though it's a lot easier doing 15mph in one hour as it's doing 15mph over 3 hours.


Hmm, not sure about that, as it takes a while to warm up & get into a rhythm, though the warm-up time on my quick 22-mile circuit will be shorter than on a longer ride, as I don't need to think about stamina too much. Much over three hours, though, and I'm thinking more about finishing than average speed. But from 20 to 60 miles I stay at about the same at 19-20mph average (according to the Cateye), unless Dartmoor gets in the way.


----------



## jackm (19 Mar 2011)

Just did 20 miles today at 13.4, quite happy with that on my BSO..................................


----------



## JBP (19 Mar 2011)

On my first ride of any real distance today (15.7 miles) I managed a paltry 8.6mph.

Excuses: First longer distance ride (longest one I've ever done I think), 
rear tyre a bit underinflated I think, 
heavy old MTB, 
and I'm just generally unfit!

Felt good doing it though.


----------



## JonnyBlade (19 Mar 2011)

I averaged 16 today for 81 miles in a mixture of hills and flats, mostly up hills though




For a shorter less laden ride I'm probably around the 17-18 mph but that can very much depend on the wind or whether I've had my Weetabix


----------



## MacB (20 Mar 2011)

buggi said:


> +1
> 
> Often depends on headwinds and company! my average speed to work is 14-15mph over 25miles. Occasionally i do much better if i have a tail wind! I once made it home on 18mph because i had a 25mph tail wind! But obviously going to work was about 11mph
> 
> ...



Same here barring the group rides, the ones I do would tend to be slower but as 4F said, anything from 10-18mph, depends on conditions, route, me and luggage(well shopping really I don't tour).


----------



## Riverman (20 Mar 2011)

Also need to take into account other factors too, like forum hubris.  Not aimed at anyone in particular.


----------



## steve52 (20 Mar 2011)

eek 13/14 im amazed at the 20 mph averages ,i have done evens in a ten but it was bloody hard and not what i would call a normal ride


----------



## 3narf (20 Mar 2011)

My ride to work is 17.5 miles; it takes me about 55mins downhill and about an hour uphill.

51 mins is 20mph so that's my target!


----------



## Moodyman (20 Mar 2011)

JBP said:


> On my first ride of any real distance today (15.7 miles) I managed a paltry 8.6mph.
> 
> Excuses: First longer distance ride (longest one I've ever done I think),
> rear tyre a bit underinflated I think,
> ...




This is the most important bit.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Mar 2011)

Depends on the road as well.

MY commute is about 12 mph, and takes 39 minutes... but the biggest factor is the traffic lights and other traffic


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Mar 2011)

Cruising speed on the flat is around 16-20mph. Stats for the entire ride are 13.x - 15.x on the commutes (rolling avg) due to a large number of traffic lights


----------



## the_mikey (20 Mar 2011)

I went on a ride today, I thought I was doing well, I imagined my average speed might be 26km/h but I checked the computer at the end of the ride, 22km/h... So that's not far from 13mph.... (although to me it seemed most of the time I was actually moving I was doing 30km/h)


----------



## yello (20 Mar 2011)

My average over the last few years is something like 22.4kph.... meaningless isn't it!


----------



## Gingerbloke (20 Mar 2011)

Just done a 71.25 miler with just over 3,000 ft of climbing at 16.5mph, on my regular 17 mile evening ride I am hitting the 20mph.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2011)

we covered just under 9 miles in first hour this morning then stopped at grandmas for breakie


----------



## yello (20 Mar 2011)

yello said:


> My average over the last few years is something like 22.4kph.... meaningless isn't it!



Sorry. I was mistaken. It's actually 21.9kph. Glad I've been able to confirm that for you all.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Mar 2011)

I like stats!!! My Commute in to work last fit trip November


OverallTime:00:57:17Distance:14.71 miElevation Gain:1,010 ftCalories:996 CTimingTime:00:57:17Moving Time:00:56:28Elapsed Time:00:57:35Avg Speed:15.4 mphAvg Moving Speed:15.6 mphMax Speed:28.2 mphAvg Pace:03:53 min/miAvg Moving Pace:03:50 min/miBest Pace:02:07 min/miSpeedPaceElevationElevation Gain:1,010 ftElevation Loss:1,598 ftMin Elevation: 183 ftMax Elevation:1,073 ftHeart RateAvg HR:126 bpmMax HR: 158 bpmAvg HR:72 % of MaxMax HR: 91 % of MaxAvg HR:1.8 zMax HR: 4.6 z


----------



## tyred (21 Mar 2011)

As road surfaces continue to deteriorate, I find my average dropping.  Usually around 14 now.


----------



## Fnaar (21 Mar 2011)

Road bike, mostly hilly routes, 13-15 mph
MTB flatter (but not flat) routes 12-14 mph


----------



## sabian92 (21 Mar 2011)

My average speed is about 6.4mph. Yes, I'm a fat bastard.


----------



## peelywally (21 Mar 2011)

could be anywere from 10 to maybe 18 ,




i can sprint when needed and get say 25mph then reach a hill and doddle up it at 6mph which affects my avg speed . 

to get a good 1hour distance id choose the flattest cycle path /road i could , what a good idea for a thread actually .


----------



## billy1561 (21 Mar 2011)

Done 11 miles this evening on mtb along canal paths in 55 mins so about 12 mph which is quick for me being a 'big un' and the other day on the hybrid managed 15.6 miles in an hour, which again is good for me. 
Great thread this btw


----------

